# [RERECRUITING] Clockwork, Steam & Sorcery



## loxmyth (Jan 11, 2003)

EDIT:

I'm looking for a few new players to round out the PC group in my homebrew D&D game with Fantasy Steampunk elements. The players are students in their last year of study at a prestigious university in the most powerful city in the civilized world.

The play style so far has been a lot of investigation and exploration, with a bit of combat mixed in.

I am looking for about 2 - 4 more 1st level characters. Most any character concept is welcome, but my only unbreakable rule is that they must be able to work with a group.

Thanks,

~loxmyth


---

OK, here goes.  I’ve been interested in running a PBP game for a long while, and though the In Character forum seems full to capacity, I’d like to take the time now to jump into the fray.

I’m fairly new to DM’ing D&D, but I’ve always liked messing around with things.  Therefore I’ll be running a homebrew fantasy with Steam-punk elements.

The campaign will be primarily an urban setting.

Additionally, each character will be a young college student in his or her last year of study.  This means each PC should have a major and a title for their thesis.

Majors should be "fantasy-ish" - examples:
- Metaphysics,
- Schools of magic,
- Engineering

I’ll be looking for around 4-6 players.

Character creation guidelines:

28 point buy.
1st level.
Races: Any PHB
Classes: Any PHB, Any PsiHB

Any takers?  If there is any interest, I'll provide more information.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 11, 2003)

I shouldn't...
I Can't!
I.. I..

Stop Tempting me you people!! *Curls up into ball petting mouse* "It's ok mousie the bad PbP Forum won't get you..."


----------



## Krug (Jan 11, 2003)

I'd like to. 

Linda Duxton, Enchantress from the school of Enchantment. She has the blood of Fey, she thinks, and the curiousity of a pixie.


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 12, 2003)

I'm interested.


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 12, 2003)

As am I.  I'm starting to end up like garyh.


----------



## arwel (Jan 12, 2003)

I'm certainly intrested. I've been a sucker for steam fantasy ever since picking up the first Iron Kingdoms book.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 12, 2003)

AHA!!!


Have you seen FFG's Dragonstar?
They have the Mechanist...which is Perfect for a Gnome Tinkerer...which could EASILY be transfered from using Robotic Constructs to Clockwork/less advanced Ones.

I can post the Class if you like.


----------



## loxmyth (Jan 12, 2003)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *AHA!!!
> 
> 
> Have you seen FFG's Dragonstar?
> ...




That would be great!  I was thinking of adding a Mechanist class to the list of possible classes as a contrast to the more magical ones... I just wasn't sure how to go about doing it!  Please post it if you can, and I'll take a look at it and see how viable it would be as part of the setting.  Thanks!


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 12, 2003)

Is there room for 1 more?


----------



## loxmyth (Jan 12, 2003)

Wow!  I'm really surprised at the speed at which these games fill up!  I guess I'll say that Argent's in, but I'll make that the cut off for now.  Now I actually need to start putting together that info I promised!


----------



## loxmyth (Jan 12, 2003)

*Some info on the setting:*

A BRIEF HISTORY:

	The Orcs came suddenly from the south, innumerable, like a plague of locusts.  Devourers they were, pillaging and taking what they wished.  Their new leader was young and ambitious, and after organizing and uniting the Dhrogra Jungle tribes into a great Empire, coveted the lands of his neighbours.

	At first the advancing hordes drew little concern.  Orcs had, periodically throughout history, ridden north into the Trandal plains, only to be easily broken against the shields of the kingdom of Marguard.  The invaders were undisciplined and quickly lost morale against the stalwart defenders, trained to fight in the mountain passes that were their home.

	But this Emperor was wily, and he used subterfuge and tactics never employed before by his kin.  In this way was he able to invest and capture the Marguardin outpost of Thanuledge.  From there, he used it as a staging ground for the enslavement and pillaging of the Free Countries.

From Thanuledge, the Emperor overran several countries, and it seemed as if the flow of savage orc bands from the south would not staunch.  The dwarves of Grimdale were the first to fall after the defeat of Marguard.  The battle of Deepthane was a pivotal loss, and many Dwarven and Gnomish folk were displaced into the northern lands in the following years, fleeing the orcish purges.

The orcs were trained for warcraft, and in the black arts; and they called upon unknown, depraved deities.  They had command of fearsome fiends and wicked cruel dragons ready to mete out destruction and death wherever they went.

The coming years threw the Trandal plains in to chaos.  Silverwood, home of the Elven lords, was set to flame.  Halfling burrows became tombs.  These were dark days indeed for the northern nations of Camos, Heneleh, Portos and Yarth.  For twenty years, war raged in this corner of the world.

And then King Asmus of Camos came to power.  It was he who set forth a treaty, forming the alliance of the Northern league.  The four human nations, Silverwood and Grimdale came together.  Sharing their resources and knowledge kept each individual kingdom alive, even as the War ate ever away at their borders.  In desperation, the nascent league turned to its scholars and academics, its wizards and sages, to divine a way to defeat the inhuman foe they faced.  The wise men came back with a force they named technology.

Combining ancient Dwarven & Gnomish lore with human know-how, the league outfitted itself with iron weapons that spit fire, mighty clockwork constructs and steam-powered engines of war.  For the first time, the humans and their allies could say that they were on the offensive.  It would take another ten years of blood, but the Northern leagues drove back the hordes at the battle of Blackwood Plain, where the orcish Emperor was slain and the orcs pushed back into the jungles once and for all.

Thirty years have passed, and a rebuilt Marguard watches the southern passes again, vigilant for the orcs once more.

GEOGRAPHY:
The current member nations of the League are Camos, Portos, Heneleh, Yarth, Marguard, Grimdale and Silverwood.

*Camos* is the wealthiest of the nations, being least effected by the Invasion.  It lies in the Trandal Plains, between the Unbroken Sea to the west and Portos to the east.  It is ruled wisely by King Asmus and his Royal council.  The capitol of Camos is *Arcosia*, which is the city the campaign will begin in.

*Marguard* has slowly rebuilt its southern mountain kingdom.  These militant humans share their mountain home with the Dwarves of Grimdale, who are located more northerly.

RELIGION:
There are numerous small cults, but these are the generally worshipped deities:

Humans used to have a wide-ranging pantheon, but most of the gods have become relegated to minor saint-like roles, and only three are emphasized.  ORMA the father, ARCOS the goddess of creativity and ISAME the healer.

Elves tend to worship the deific representation of the Wild, NATURE.  They rarely have clerics, and are more likely to have druids serving as spiritual leaders and defenders of the faith.  They also worship many lesser spirits.


More to come...


----------



## loxmyth (Jan 12, 2003)

*Random musings...*

The people I have down who are interested in playing are:

Jemal, Krug, Chauzu, Sixchan, arwel, Uriel_fire_of_Heaven and Argent.  Feel free to ask any questions you need answered and to begin throwing character concepts at me.

All of your characters will be students at the most prestigious school in the realm, so you will most likely come from a wealthy, noble (even possibly royal) family.  If not, you will have a patron.  Please detail this as part of your background.

My intention is to run a game that is weighted more towards roleplay, but there will be chances for action.  But I'd also like some political machinations, explorations and/or character development if possible.

And keeping with those facts, along with your major, I'd also like the title of your thesis


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 12, 2003)

I'm still working him up but I'm playing Forge Ironsong. He is the son of one of the Dwarves who worked on the Technology project that saved the kingdoms.
His major is in Technomancy: The fusion of magic and technology.
His thesis is about "the societal changes brought about by the miracle of steam technology."
Forge is a mage/ Enchanter specialist (bared school is illusion)
(he wants to be a unban planner like his grandfather who was instrumental in rebuilding of Grimdale.)
One question. have you taken into consideration that many of the non-humans will have lived through the war? Forge would have been there for the war, or at least for the last 47 years of it. (47 is the youngest a dwarf mage can be acording to the PHB) Or doesn't that matter?


----------



## loxmyth (Jan 12, 2003)

I'm not too picky on the starting age as long as it's loosely in the ballpark.  Remember that even if your Dwarf starts at 47, the Invasion happened 30 years ago... he would only have been a child and therefore noncombatant for the most part.

The only problem I'd have would be with elves, which start at 110!  That really blows my sense of disbelief.  Sure, elves take everything in their own time, but they're not so slow that it takes them a human's lifetime to go through university.

In this campaign, elves are physically children until age 25.  They go through adolescence for another 30 years, and so reach young adulthood around 55.  Which means even if an elf starts at 55, he or she was the equivalent of a 10 year old during the Invasion.  Needless to say, I don't expect many of the school's current students to have fought in the war.  Being alive during it, now that's quite alright.

By the way Argent, I like what you've come up with so far.
Krug, feel free to flesh out Linda further.

Also, I've decided to drop the point buy to 28, upon further reflection.  I will change the initial post to reflect this.


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 12, 2003)

The self-proclaimed "Greatest Thief in the World", Larina Vilardy is the daughter of the rich but not-so-noble Arind Vilardy, one of the most important persons in the Arcosian Thieves' Guild.
She has Majored in Covert Operations, and her thesis was "What's that over there? Escaping an area after discovery".
Larina is, unsurprisingly, a rogue.
If she didn't think she was already, her goal would be to become the greatest thief in the World.


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 12, 2003)

Phowett Tilverton
Male Human Psion
His major is Clairsentience: powers that reveal information.
His thesis is that “the cure lies within ourselves”
He was born with terrible eyes. His father, one of the head clerics and leading doctor in town tried his best to heal his son, but could not. He was the first semi-blind man to enter his school of psionics, and believes that psionics will cure him from his blindness.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 12, 2003)

*Forge Ironsong*

Mage/Enchanter level 1 Lawful Good
(Opposed school: Illusion)
Dwarf.  Age: 47 Weight 140lbs Eyes: Light Brown Hair: Brown
Strength: 10 Dex: 13 Con: 12 Int: 18 Wis: 10 Cha: 9
Hit Points: 8 Ref: +1, Fort: +1, Will: +2 BAB: 0

Feats:
1)	Toughness
2)	Scribe Scroll (bonus)
3)	Familiar: Owl (Class Ability) 

Class Skills
1)	Knowledge Arcana: 4/+8
2)	Knowledge History: 4/+8
3)	Knowledge Steam technology: 4/+8
4)	Concentration: 4/+8
5)	Spellcraft: 4/+8
6)	Knowledge Technomacy: 4/+8

Spell Book:
0 level: all but Illusion
1st level: Mage Armor, Magic Weapon, Magic Missile, Tenser’s floating Disk, Identify, Feather Fall, and Sleep.


Gears: his owl familiar:
Tiny Magical Animal
Hit Dice: 1d8 (4 hp)
Initiative: +3 (Dex)
Speed: 10 ft., fly 40 ft. (average)
AC: 17 (+2 size, +3 Dex, +2 natural)
Attacks: 2 claws +5 to hit, 1d2-2 damage
Face/Reach: 2 1/2 ft. by 2 1/2 ft./0 ft.
Special Attacks: None
Special Qualities: None
Saves: 	Fort +2, Ref +5, Will +2
Abilities: Str 6, Dex 17, Con 10, Int 2, Wis 14, Cha 4
Skills:	Listen +14, Move Silently +20, Spot +6*
Skills: Owls receive a +8 racial bonus to Listen checks, and a +14 to Move Silently checks. *They receive a +8 racial bonus to Spot checks in dusk and darkness.														
Feats:	Weapon Finesse (claws)

Familiar attributes:
Grants Forge: Alertness, Low-light Vision, +2 to move silently checks.
Improved Evasion
Share spells
Empathic Link

Forge's equipment:
Back pack
Water Skin
Bed roll
Quarterstaff
Light Crossbow
quiver of bolts 10 bolts
Spell comp pouch
Scroll cases
Spell book
sacks 2
Belt pouch
Explorers' outfit
Artisans' outfit
Rations 2 days
Sunrods 10
Tindertwigs 10
Thunderstone
8 gold 7 silver left over. (spent 2gp on beer at the dwarven Inn.)


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 12, 2003)

Rogue Level 1 Chaotic Good
Human, Age 16, Weight 170lb, Height 5' 6", Eyes Blue, Hair Black
Str:10  Dex:16 Con:10 Int:14 Wis:10 Cha:14
HP: 6 Fort:+0 Ref:+5 Will:+0 BAB:+0 AC:15

Feats:
Dodge
Weapon Finesse (Rapier)

Skills:
Disable Device 4/+6
Escape Artist 4/+7
Bluff 4/+6
Disguise 4/+6
Hide 4/+7
Move Silently 4/+7
Open Lock 4/+7
Diplomacy 4/+6
Use Rope 4/+7
Climb 4/+4
Spot 4/+4

Gear:
Rapier
Leather Armour
Thieves' Tools, Masterwork

Gold: 70GP

Languages:
Common
Elven
Dwarven
Orc


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 12, 2003)

Phowett Tilverton
1st level Male Human Psion (Clairsentience)
Alignment: Lawful Good
Age: 23
Height: 5’9’’
Weight: 160 lbs
Eyes: Brown
Hair: Brown
Skin: Tan

Strength: 10
Dexterity: 10
Constitution: 14 (+2)
Intelligence: 15 (+2)
Wisdom: 12 (+1)
Charisma: 14 (+2)

HP: 6
AC: 10
Initiative: 0
Base Attack Bonus: 0
HD: d4

Reflex: 0
Fortitude: 0
Will: 2

Melee Attack Bonus: 0
Ranged Attack Bonus: 0

Skills:
Concentration 4
Gather Information 2
Intuit Direction 1
Knowledge (Psionics) 4
Listen 4
Psicraft 1
Remote View 4
Sense Motive 2
Scry 1

Feats:
Enlarge power
Inner Strength

Powers Known:
Know Direction
Inkling
Detect Psionics
Know Location

Gear:
Walking Cane (Quarterstaff)
Dagger
Backpack
Waterskin
two day's trail rations
bedroll
sack
Hooded Lantern
5 pints of oil
164 gp


----------



## Uriel (Jan 13, 2003)

MECHANIST (I left out all of the flavor text, though I can post it later if you want).

LEVEL   BaB  Fort  Ref  Will Special

1        +0    +0   +0   +2  Bonus Feat Jury-rig,Guerilla Repair,Minor Upgrade

2        +1    +0   +0   +3 1st favored tech, Sabotage

3        +1    +1   +1   +3  
4        +2    +1   +1   +4
5        +2    +1   +1   +4 Moderate Upgrade
6        +3    +2   +2   +5 Bonus Feat,2nd Favored Tech
7        +3    +2   +2   +5 
8        +4    +2   +2   +6
9        +4    +3   +3   +6
10       +5    +3   +3   +7 3rd Favored Tech,Major Upgrade
11       +5    +3   +3   +7 Bonus Feat
12      +6/+1  +4   +4   +8
13      +6/+1  +4   +4   +8
14      +7/+2  +4   +4   +9 4th Favored tech
15      +7/+2  +5   +5   +9 Extraordinary Upgrade
16      +8/+3  +5   +5   +10 Bonus Feat
17      +8/+3  +5   +5   +10
18      +9/+4  +6   +6   +11 5th Favored tech
19      +9/+4  +6   +6   +11
20     +10/5   +6   +6   +12 Masterful Upgrade

Class Skills: Appraise,Concentration,Craft,Cryptography,Demolitions,Disable device,Freefall,Knowledge (all science/tech),Open Lock,Pilot,Profession,Repair,Research,Search,Use Device.
Skill Points 8+Int X4@ 1st
8+Int/Level thereafter.
Alignment:Any
Hit Die6
Prof with all light armor & simple weapons.

Bonus Feats: These are almost all Sci-Fi related<Zero G movement etc..., one 'Gearhead' might still be useful:Gearhead-+2 to all Use Device and Repair Checks.You could add others, as you see fit.
Mechanists can detect and remove traps as a Rogue.

Favored Techs: Select a Tech type (lots of High tech, but I assume you are using forearms, and some Engineering rules.clockwork etc...)
+1 to Craft,Demolitions,Disable Device,Repair,USe Device. Firearms, Melee Weapons,Machines,Watercraft,Traps,Robots (clockwork ones?), some others very high Tech oriented.

Jury-Rig: Slap together bits and pieces to Repair objects,machines, other Tech areas//Can not 'take 10 or take 20' on the roll. Malfunctions based on Iten taking damage or the user rolling a '1' etc...

Guerilla Repair:More 'on the run' than Jury-Rig. A Quick fix, requires a touch attack, Mechanist kicks, slaps, oils, etc...the item. Item works for 3D6 rounds plus Mechanist's Class Level.No repair roll needed.Can't restore lost HP to an object.

Sabotage:Can cause non-magical, technological device to malfunction. Standard Action,Touch Attack,Disable Device Check (DC20), if successful, device stops working.Represents pulling wires, holing a crucial pan,fuel compartment, hinge etc...
Does 1D8+1/Mech Level against Constructs.

Upgrade: Always tinkering with things,Mechanists seek to 'Improve' everything that they touch.
Minor:+1 bonus on attacks, skill rolls etc...or improve a Constructs move by 5'.DC 15 Costs the Mechanist 10% of the Device/Items cost in GP.
Moderate: As above, +2/10' DC 20/15% Cost.
Major:As above +3,+15' move DC25/20% Cost.
Extraordinary: +4, +20' Move  DC 30/25% Cost.
Masterful: +5, +25', DC35/30% Cost.

That's the Basic Stuff...hope you like them.
I'll be a Gnome...since I'm a Gnomoholic.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 13, 2003)

I would say that Uriel's Gnome and My Dwarf are good friends. Forge would be looking to make friends with a Mechanist. Just think what they could create together. an Enchanter and a mechanist.... Cool.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 13, 2003)

Yup, get a Dwarf and a Gnome together, especially if they are silly...I mean, me, of course. Argent is NEVER silly. :|

Wait till you see my Spanner (Heavy Mace). KAPOW!!! And little crossbow heads with cool special effects, and wind-up toys and...and...er. Sorry.


----------



## Krug (Jan 14, 2003)

Since we have an enchanter already.. 

Linda Duxton, Half-Elven Druid 1
Str: 9 Dex: 12 Con: 10 Int: 13 Wis: 16 Cha: 14
HP: 8
AL: N
Spells: 
0th level: Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Poison
1st level: Entangle, summon Nature's Ally I

Skills: Animal Empathy (+6/4 ranks), Handle Animal (+6/4 ranks), Heal (+7/4 ranks), Knowledge[Nature] (+3/2 ranks), Wilderness Lore (+7/4 ranks), Spellcraft (+3/2 ranks)

Feats: Extend Spell

Animal Companion:
Slash, Wolf

Thesis: Integration Wildlife with Technomancy forms

Linda seeks to revive nature, but in combination with technology. She can be haughty and spoilt, and prefer the company of her animal companions (her room is filled with pets), but she's quite a fun person to be with if she's not in her moods.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 14, 2003)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *Yup, get a Dwarf and a Gnome together, especially if they are silly...I mean, me, of course. Argent is NEVER silly. :|
> *



He's right I'm NEVER silly. In fact I'm one of the dullest people I know.  Course I think a weasel on extacy is boring. *snicker*


----------



## arwel (Jan 14, 2003)

Elias Kaerlennon is the heir to a dutchy in Marguard. His father seeing that knowledge and technology are now the keys to power in this new age of reason sent his son to the most prestigious seat of learning in Camos. Unfortunatley Elias has little intrest in his studies and spent much of his time slacking off. Now that he has started on his Alchemy thesis entitled "Brewing a better soldier: Performance enhancing compounds for the military" he finds himself completley out of his depth and is heading for abject failure. His father will not tolerate such an expensive failure.

Does this sound ok? I think I'll stat him as a fighter or psychic warrior. I'll post him here when he's done.


----------



## loxmyth (Jan 14, 2003)

Sixchan,  would it be a problem to change your major to something else?  While I'm fine with the character being focused on thieving, I don't think it's something a school would give a degree for   Your back story is fine, however;  I was thinking that maybe she studied the humanities or the arts or something and just scraped by, and is still in school basically because her father wants her to be "legitimate".  Also, would it make sense to raise her age slightly?  Unless she's supposed to be genius level smart, then I guess it would be fine.

Otherwise, everything looking good.  I'll crunch the numbers when I get a chance, and I guess we're just waiting on complete characters.  When we've finished fleshing them out here I'll put up a Rogue's Gallery thread.

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven: looked over the Mechanist, and it looks fine at first read-through.  Some of the higher-tech stuff will need to be excised for this game, but in any case I may muck around with the class a bit (if it's over- or underpowered).  If you don't mind being a bit of a guinea pig, I'd love to have a gnome mechanist in this game!


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 14, 2003)

loxmyth said:
			
		

> *Sixchan,  would it be a problem to change your major to something else?  While I'm fine with the character being focused on thieving, I don't think it's something a school would give a degree for   Your back story is fine, however;  I was thinking that maybe she studied the humanities or the arts or something and just scraped by, and is still in school basically because her father wants her to be "legitimate".  Also, would it make sense to raise her age slightly?  Unless she's supposed to be genius level smart, then I guess it would be fine.*




Ah, I was under the impression that the academy was more of a..err...martial academy, and she would be training in espionage.

But OK, in that case she studied military history, and her thesis was "Shadows of war: How Espionage wins battles"

Also, I put her age lower because I was thinking that since in RL people left school earlier, they could enter University earlier, and her father pressed her into University to get her out of the way for a while anyway.  And 14 is above average for an intelligence score, so while she's not a genius, she's pretty smart.

EDIT: I did some checking, and I _think_ an Intelligence of 14 translates to a 140 IQ, meaning she _is_ a genius...


----------



## loxmyth (Jan 14, 2003)

Sixchan said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ah, I was under the impression that the academy was more of a..err...martial academy, and she would be training in espionage.
> *




That's fine... I guess I wasn't clear that this is mostly an academic school.  Military types would come here to train to be officers, but most of the physical training would be at a military academy (or in your case, you picked it up at your theive's guild).



			
				Sixchan said:
			
		

> *
> But OK, in that case she studied military history, and her thesis was "Shadows of war: How Espionage wins battles"
> *




This is great.  Thanks!



			
				Sixchan said:
			
		

> *
> Also, I put her age lower because I was thinking that since in RL people left school earlier, they could enter University earlier, and her father pressed her into University to get her out of the way for a while anyway.  And 14 is above average for an intelligence score, so while she's not a genius, she's pretty smart.
> 
> EDIT: I did some checking, and I think an Intelligence of 14 translates to a 140 IQ, meaning she is a genius... *




You have a point... I had always thought that IRL only really smart people were finishing as early as your character will, like the guys who have theorems named after them.  But I guess it makes sense and isn't really a big problem, so there's no need for a change there.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 14, 2003)

*beep*Lox, check e-mail.
*unbeep*


----------



## loxmyth (Jan 14, 2003)

Jemal said:
			
		

> **beep*Lox, check e-mail.
> *unbeep* *




Checked.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 14, 2003)

One last question. Are we rolling starting wealth or how are you handleing it?


----------



## Uriel (Jan 14, 2003)

I don't mind being an Experiment at all.
SOme of the Skill sare useless in a computer-less World, as well as most feats.
I figured that they would be less advanced than the MEchanist as presented in FFG's DragonStar, and I added Alchemy and Open Locks (since they are always fidelling about with things). DOes this sound OK?

I'm not sure how you want to work any 'creations' as far a little Gnomish Clockwork Robots or Steam Powered Inventions go, but I'm sure it will be a Blast. And seeing as I'm a huge fan of his Art (Labyrinth comes to mind when thinking of this character, the little Goblin Piloting the Big Steamtank-Robot), I named him Froud, after Brian Froud.

  Froud Galviminium

Gnome Mechanist
Alignment: NG

Str     10 +0  4
Dex   14 +2  6
Con   12 +1  2
Int     16 +3  10
Wis   12  +1  4
Cha   10 +0  2

HP 7

BaB +0
Fort: +1
Ref: +2
Will: +3
Init: +2
AC: 15/13 Flat/ 13 Touch
Move: 20'

Feats: Gearhead, Scent
Jury-Rig, Guerilla Repair, Minor Upgrade.
+2 Listen, Alchemy, Cast Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation, Dancing Lights each 1/Day.
+1 Vs. Kobolds & Goblinoids.
+4 AC (Dodge) Vs. Giants,
Small: +1 AC, +4 Hide, +1 Attack.

Skills: 44 

Appraise 2/+5
Demolitions 2/+5
Concentration 3/+4
Craft-Metalsmithing 3/+6
Alchemy 2/+7
Prof-Engineering 4/+5
Know-Clockwork Robotics 3/+6
Know-Chemistry- 3/+6
Know-Mathematics 1/+4
Search 4/+7
Use Device 3/ +8
Disable Device 3/+6/8
Repair 4/ +9/11
Research 2/+5
Open Locks 1/+3
Spot <C>1/+2
Listen <C>1/+4
Move Silently <U> +2
Hide <U> +6

240GP

Master-Worked Mechanist's Tools (+2 Repair & Disable Device) <100>
Leather Armor <10GP>
Spanner  (Heavy Mace) <12>
Light Crossbow <35>
20 Bolts <1>
2 Daggers <4>

Utility Belt: 50' Silken Cord & Small Grapnel, 3 Large Pouches *, Rings, <14>
Metalsmithing Tools hanging from Rings <5>
* Holds various Gears, Springs, Ball bearings, Scales <2>. 
Backpack <2>
Crowbar <2>
Notebook & Quills & Ink <5>
2 Tindertwigs <2>
2 Sunrods <4>

Mule & saddle/gear/food: 1 week <15GP,3SP,5CP>

25 GP 6 SP 5 CP Left

Edited Hide, I hadn't added Dex in. +6 total.
Max Gold brought me up to 240GP.


----------



## loxmyth (Jan 14, 2003)

Argent said:
			
		

> *One last question. Are we rolling starting wealth or how are you handleing it? *




I knew that I was missing something.  You all have the maximum startilng gold for your characters and can by general supplies out of that but any unusual equipment (ie, not in the PHB) will need to be run by me first.


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 18, 2003)

So... is this game still being planned?


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 18, 2003)

Yeah, this was gonna be a great game!

Gear:
Thieves tools, Masterwork 100GP
Rapier 20GP
Leather Armour 10GP

Gold: 70GP


----------



## arwel (Jan 18, 2003)

I sent loxmyth a mail about my charachter earlier in the week and he replied to it yesterday, so it looks like it'll still go ahead. I just need to sort out my gear and some final bits for my background before I'm ready to go. Talking of gear how much cash does a psychic warrior start out with? I've lent one of my players the Psioncs Handbook and I can't find it in the SRD.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 18, 2003)

arwel said:
			
		

> *Talking of gear how much cash does a psychic warrior start out with? I've lent one of my players the Psioncs Handbook and I can't find it in the SRD. *



5d4x10 gp. remember we are all maxed for gold so you have 200gp.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 18, 2003)

Added Forges equipment into his information above.


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 18, 2003)

Phowett's equipment added into his info above.


----------



## Jemal (Jan 18, 2003)

Yeah this game kinda fizzled out so I put off finishing the character, but if Loxmyth posts that its still on, I'll finish him up.


----------



## loxmyth (Jan 19, 2003)

Chauzu said:
			
		

> *So... is this game still being planned? *




Yup, it's still on.  Sorry for the delay, but real life intervened.  I will put up a Rogues Gallery thread today or tomorrow and the IC post will definitely be up by Tuesday or so.  Thanks for being patient.


----------



## loxmyth (Jan 19, 2003)

*Laws of Note*

_Duelling:_ Duelling must take place with two witnesses in addition to the duellers, and a duel not taking place on private property can only be initiated after dawn and before dusk.  Illegal duelling is punishable by imprisonment for no less than three days or a fine of 50 gold crowns.

_Orc Vendetta:_ All full-blooded orcs are not permitted within Camos' borders on the pain of death (beheading).

_Half-Orc Amnesty:_ All half-orcs are not considered orcs under the Vendetta.

_Foul murder:_ Killing not in self defence is considered foul murder.  This is punishable by death (beheading), after a trial.

_Hunting:_ Hunting on the royal or duchal grounds is considered poaching.  Poaching is punishable by imprisonment for no less than five days and thirty lashes.  Repeat offenses are punishable by removal of the left hand.

_Witchcraft:_ Any person found worshipping/consorting with demonic gods is guilty of witchcraft.  This is punishable by death, through the Trial of Purity.

_Robbery:_ Stealing goods that total less than one hundred gold crowns is punishable by a fine of 25 gold crowns or 3 days of imprisonment.  Repeat offences and larger sums of stolen goods are subject to the judge.

_Treason to the Crown:_ Punishable by death (beheading).

_Malicious Magickry:_ Using spells in a malicious way; ill-defined, but the spells of the school of Evocation are generally frowned upon.  Punishable by fine of no less than 20 gold crowns, imprisonment or by death, dependent upon the circumstances.


----------



## loxmyth (Jan 19, 2003)

*The Faculty:*

*Bray Fodstokart* - Headmaster of the University and Head of the Transmutation department.  He is a perfectionistic Human who sets a high standard for his students and has a reputation for being extremely legalistic.  It is rumoured that he had his own son thrown out of the Transmutation program when he failed maintain the minimum grade - by two points.

*Artemis Vale* - The Head of Natural Sciences.  This half-elvin scientist is known for his constant good-naturedness and his not-so-secret rivalry with Professor Fallmere.  He is the academic advisor of Linda Duxton.

*Patience Carian Midwinter* - A popular lecturer, Professor Midwinter has a motherly quality about her that her students have come to love.  She is the head of the fledgling Mental Arts department at the university.  Because of her speciality in divination and her extensive knowledge of the arcane, she is the academic advisor of Phowett Tilverton.

*Herodotus Fallmere* - Once a soldier in the Marguardin army, Professor Fallmere has become a lecturer of the antiquities, including martial history.  While a stiff man socially, he has a wide area of expertise in matters of politics, mathematics, geography and warfare.  Currently the human focuses on history, and is academic advisor to Larina Vilardy.

*Baracus Delamara* - A conjurer of great ability, the highly regarded human mage from Portos has written most of the important books in the area of conjuration.  However, he is an aloof and grumpy man, and thus rarely has time to teach his classes.   Because of his knowledge of alchemy, he was assigned as academic advisor to Elias Kaerlennon, but he foists most of his administrative duties on his assistant, Alloyce.

*Nord Angstrom* - A brilliant theorist in charge of the prestigous Mechanist department, Professor Angstrom is considered a natural technomancer and one of the pioneers of the field.  He is also absent-minded and easily distracted, and because his student body is filled with Gnomes, the object of many pranks.  He is the academic advisor to Forge Ironsong.

*Fozwith Brackett* - A gnome inventor who runs the Mechanist department under professor Angstrom's loose guidance.  He is highly regarded and it is likely that he will soon replace Angstrom as head of the department.  He is the academic advisor to Froud Galvinium.

*Alloyce Quizzard* - Technically a graduate student studying links between abjuration and alchemy, this bright gnomish young woman is the assistant to Professor Delamara.  Delamara's shirking of duties mean that often, Miss Alloyce is the one students interact with.  Her students find that she has quite the sense of humour and is rather easy to get along with.

*Allasar Cronk* -  A jovial professor of magic.  He also coaches the school's riding teams and has a good knowledge of animals.

*Lady Rosalyn Loudbrook* - Head of the Humanities, this professor is a minor member of the royal family by blood.

*Ezra Summerkind* - A professor in the Humanities department who is always running afoul of Lady Rosalyn.

*Grin Poundhammer* - The Dwarven head of Engineering.  A gruff blustering man who his known as a slavedriver - but once you've gotten on his good side, he is an unshakable ally.

*Tandrell Loom* - The University Chaplain.

*Tessel of Silverwood* - An elvin enchanter of moody temperment.

*Auswold Titon* - A human of noble birth and born with the divine spark, he has nevertheless decided to teach Theology at the University.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 19, 2003)

Wow. The professors sound great. 
I can't wait to start play.


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 19, 2003)

Cool, I have a lady teechah.


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 19, 2003)

Ooo, an ex-soldier! 

Pity he can't spell Larina _V_ilardy.


----------



## loxmyth (Jan 19, 2003)

Sixchan said:
			
		

> *Ooo, an ex-soldier!
> 
> Pity he can't spell Larina Vilardy. *




Whoops!  Give me a break guys, I was working from memory   But I'll fix that now.


----------



## loxmyth (Jan 20, 2003)

Okay, the Rogues Gallery thread is up here. .  We'll try and keep comments to this thread and just character sheets on the other.

I intend to put up an IC thread tomorrow, and hopefully all the characters will be up by then.


----------



## loxmyth (Jan 20, 2003)

*Government:*
_King Asmus_ - An aging king whose visionary leadership helped end the Invasion.  His health has been poor these last few years, but he still attends the council when he can.

_Sherrif Barota of Baios_ - A pious no-nonsense man from Portos. Appointed Sherrif of Camos after the death of Persival the Elder.

*Organizations at Large in Arcosia:*

Longstock: The headquarters of the city guard.  Sometimes used to refer to the guards themselves.

The Thieve's Guild (the Hornets): Originally one of two large theive's guilds in Arcosia, the Hornets wiped out the Hounds in a bloody turf war at the conclusion of the Invasion.  The guild has been very quiet in the last five years, since Barota was appointed Sherrif and strung up a number of guild members in a righteous criminal purge.  Included in their number was one of the guildmasters, the infamous Han Nickelby.  The Hornets seem to have dropped out of their more overt activities like assassination and have kept a low profile.

The Spriggans: Called freedom fighters by some, criminals by others, the Spriggans are a organization consisting of a number of displaced Dwarven clans.  Originally concerned with creating an underground that smuggled Dwarves out of Grimdale during the Invasion, the Camos chapter at least has taken to more criminal activity since the death of the last patriarchs.

Dogs of War (Herakletics):  A Marguardin ascetic religious sect that worships the warrior demigod Heraklos.  They see life as a neverending battle and seek a glorious death so that they will have earned rest in the afterlife and not be recalled(reincarnated) to this miserable existence.

The Mechanist Guild (Metalmen): An organization of wealthy merchants and mechanists, who basically lobby the king's council for more favourable legislation for industrial sectors.

*The University:* Built originally out of a small keep, the university has expanded outward, gaining layers of buildings and construction as the years went by and the prestige of the school grew.  The university offers an excellent classical studies program, and is unmatched in the areas of arcane study and mechanics.  Only the University of Mossgarden in Heneleh has a stronger bardic tradition.  Arcosia beats out Mossgarden in arcane studies only because the city has attracted the best talents for both its faculty and its students and have access to much better facilities.

It also has access to its own race track and stables, and a field for physical activities.
There is a residence for each gender, set on opposite sides of the campus.

*The City Districts:*
_Ravenscraig:_ The residential district which is the location of the school and the Horsehold race track.
_Cockscombe:_ A poorer, slum residential district.  Home to most of the lower-class citizens of Arcosia.
_Rooksbridge:_ The industrial district, with the city's largest two largest clocktowers.
_Swanbridge:_ A residential district, known for its beautiful parks.  The River Westering dominates this district more than any other in the city.
_Coventry:_ The magic quarter; the smallest of the districts.
_Crowngate:_ A wealthy residential area surrounding the royal palace - the seat of local government.
_Fishering:_ the market, commercial area.

_Rainhold:_ The island penal colony, to the west of the city proper in the Unbroken Sea.


----------



## loxmyth (Jan 20, 2003)

Ok, I crunched through the characters and they seem fine except for a few things:

- Argent, you seem to be two over the 28 points.  I have (accounting for racial bonuses) 2+5+2+16+2+3 which comes out to 30.

- Krug, I think you are over by one (1+5+2+5+10+6; which comes to 29).

Look for the IC thread tomorrow!


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 21, 2003)

My bad. I dropped his con to 10. edited Forges bio in the roguse gallery.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 21, 2003)

*Tinker-Tinker-Hammer-Torque*
      ***Ka-Boom!!!!***
Froud staggered outof the Lab, covered in blue-black soot...'That wasn't it...maybe a bit more Sulpher...'

<BUMP>


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 21, 2003)

Forge looks on in amusement. Fraud ya silly git. It's na the sulpher.. it's the way your doing it. It goes *Tinker-hammer-tinker-torque* every Dwarf worth his beard knows that! Oh and BUMP.


----------



## loxmyth (Jan 21, 2003)

Okay, IC thread up here. 

As I said, please roleplay amongst yourselves for a bit, I'd like to get everyone posting before I go on too far.

James Asmuson will have Herodotus Fallmere as an academic advisor.

None of you necessarily have to know one another, but you have at least seen the others around campus.


----------



## loxmyth (Feb 27, 2003)

Okay, it's feedback time:  I'm wondering what happened to everyone and how the players who are still playing feel about the game.

What stuff do you like?  What things could be improved?  What am I not doing that you'd like to see?  Like I said, this is one of my first attempts at PbP and I'd appreciate any comments you can give me to help me improve.  What do you guys think about the pace of posting?  Too fast, too slow?  Is the narration too dull?  Are the characters uninspiring?

Please let me know.


----------



## Sixchan (Feb 27, 2003)

Well, it would be nice if the posting was more frequent from everybody, but otherwise I think the game is going pretty well.


----------



## loxmyth (Feb 27, 2003)

Another question: I've been doing a lot of rolling behind the scenes and just telling you the results of it in the narration.  Do you guys mind that, or would you rather all the die rolls be listed?



			
				Sixchan said:
			
		

> *Well, it would be nice if the posting was more frequent from everybody, but otherwise I think the game is going pretty well. *




Yes, I expected a slightly higher frequency.  I don't mind the pace too much, as in the end it's just a game and it is moving along, albeit at a _very_ leisurely pace.  But I'm not sure what happened to some of the players since they haven't posted in weeks.


----------



## loxmyth (Mar 27, 2003)

Once again, I'm soliciting comments on how the game is going.  I am curious on where you guys see the game heading.  Currently my plan was to keep the game wide open.  I don't really have set adventures or modules to send you through, I try to drop a lot of hooks and you guys are free to investigate.  So you are free to investigate the murders if you wish... but if you don't, the world won't come to and end (not directly, anyhow ).

So here's another question to add to those I ask above: is there anything any of you would like to see?  There's a lot that's going on in the city, and I can easily add requests (which might be tweaked, of course).

That's another thing I suppose I should mention: I may mess around with the stat blocks and even abilities for certain monsters.  No guarantee, for example, that a griffin won't have the ability to summon air elementals or poisonous talons.  I will let you know if this is something you should know, but you should only assume that the core races will be standard.

I also would like to keep a mix of playing modes - some combat, some character interaction, etc.  Please let me know what your preferences are as well, so I can tailor accordingly.

Finally, I will be handing out a certain amount of experience based on encounters overcome and a bonus will account for activeness, characterization, and anything else I feel like.  The first time I award xp, everyone will be given the same amount.  After that, I will be doing xp for each individual character.

Ok, that got much longer than I thought it would.  As always, feel free to ask any questions.


----------



## Sixchan (Mar 27, 2003)

I'm enjoying the game.

As for style, I personally prefer Roleplay over combat, and have been pleased that the game has been taking this route.  Not that I don't like combat, but character interaction is something I find much easier to do.


----------



## Uriel (Mar 29, 2003)

I am having fun as is. Some of the games I am in are very combat heavy (which I love), while some are very Roleplaying oriented (which I love as well).
This one has a lot of character personality/ies coming out from the various players, which is very cool.
All in all, I am enjoying it very much, although i think that Argent Bribed you so that his smelly Dwarf would beat Froud in the drinking contest...


Off-topic: Sixchan, the 'Dungeon' game is back up,<waiting on Aska, hint hint>. :|


----------



## loxmyth (Apr 2, 2003)

Actually, Uriel, it was just crappy rolling of the dice, honest 

Anyway, I just wanted to apologize for not posting to the game for a while.  I wanted to give people a chance to reply over the weekend, and then I was sick on Monday, and had a lot of work to catch up on yesterday.  From now on I intend to update at least three times a week.


----------



## loxmyth (Apr 25, 2003)

Just your friendly neighbourhood DM wondering what happened to everyone 

I know that it's around Exam time and Holidays for some, but I haven't heard from most of the players in a long while.  How many people do I have that are still interested in this game?


----------



## Uriel (Apr 26, 2003)

I was wondering myself.
There hasn't been much since I posted that FOrge and I would return to the Hatted Badger...er.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 27, 2003)

Hey! Some how I got knocked off this list.

I'm still in the game!


----------



## The Goblin King (Apr 27, 2003)

Is this game full or can I join too?


----------



## loxmyth (Apr 28, 2003)

Hi Goblin King,

Originally, we had about seven players, but now I'm not sure how many are still active (besides Uriel and Argent).  If you're interested in what's happened so far and can commit to posting around three times a week, then I'd be glad to add you.  First of all, I'll need a character concept.  Once we have that hammered out, I'll see about adding you in.

If you have any questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 28, 2003)

I'm still around, just nothing to post about... We haven't found anything out, don't have any clues to go off of, and as far as I know, have run down the only leads we DID have.  Right now my characters just listenign to the windbag drone on about dragons while we wait for the rest of our group to arrive so we can decide what to do next.


----------



## loxmyth (Apr 28, 2003)

*My Bad!*

Sorry, I guess I should try to be more clear in the future... Forge and Froud HAD returned to the Badger.  I was expecting one or the other to talk to the others but neither did.  I didn't want to push the game on without giving you guys a chance to react.

However I will make a post in a few minutes.  I will also try and improve the posting tempo on my end, and try to be clearer.  As always, ask away if you have any questions.


----------



## loxmyth (May 16, 2003)

I'll be away for the long weekend (until Tuesday), but I wanted to bump this thread to get an idea of what everyone wants to do with regards to this game.  I haven't seen a post from Krug, Sixchan or Jemal in a while and was wondering whether they are still in the game or not.

Thanks.


----------



## Uriel (May 17, 2003)

Yeah, Sixchan dropped from my 'The Dungeon' game as well a few weeks back, though he appeared recently to say he was sorry(we still want him to play). Frustrating how folks come and go.

Anyways, I woud'nt mind following through with this Hammer Retrieval, although Froud is hardly a Rogue.
Speaking of Froud, I realize that I never sent you any info on the clockwork Constructs (D'oh!!!)
Tha would make him a bit more useful than a Rogue with no Rogue Abilities, I'm sure...(He is fun, though)


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 17, 2003)

As reluctent as Forge is about this whole thing I'm game for the hammer retrieval.


----------



## loxmyth (Jun 3, 2003)

Okay, I've decided that I'll continue this game with whomever responds for this little adventure, then open up recruitment to fresh faces.  I'm sorry that this game has been fairly up and down with regards to posting, but I'll endeavour to do a better job in the future.

Conversely, you could decide that this game has run out of steam and just decide to cut your losses.  I would totally understand and not bear any ill will.  All I ask is that you either email me or post to this thread to let me know, so I know the status of this game and its players.

Thanks.


----------



## Uriel (Jun 4, 2003)

I'm still here


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 4, 2003)

Uriel_fire_of_Heaven said:
			
		

> *I'm still here  *




Same here!


----------



## loxmyth (Jun 5, 2003)

Great!  Then we're under way again, as I'm sure you've noticed  

Also, I know I'm probably missing it somewhere, but Argent, where is Forge's standard spell layout?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 3, 2003)

*Need to recruit*

I'm loving this game. But lets recruit some new people. 

There are a lot of newbies out there.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 3, 2003)

loxmyth said:
			
		

> *Great!  Then we're under way again, as I'm sure you've noticed
> 
> Also, I know I'm probably missing it somewhere, but Argent, where is Forge's standard spell layout? *





Sorry...

0 level: Detect Magic, Daze, Read Magic
1st level: Mage Armor, Sleep, Magic Missile


----------



## loxmyth (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: Need to recruit*



			
				Argent said:
			
		

> *I'm loving this game. But lets recruit some new people.
> 
> There are a lot of newbies out there. *




You're correct.  I will reopen the game for recruitment once again.


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 8, 2003)

I just read through everything, and I must say--wow! I'm impressed by all (three ) of you. I really like it. I appreciate the fact that you don't use numbers, and the amount of OOC comments is limited. This format (PBP) seems more conducive to non-combat situations (this is my first PBP). I for one would not mind combat, but would prefer much more non-combat. One thread I would like to be able to pursue when I get started (not necessarily right away) is the state of the King's health, and what it does to the kingdom. My character might not necessarily be quite . . . *aware* enough to notice all the nuances, but I the player am very interested! Thanks for letting me join. 

BTW, are you going to RP my familiar, or should I? Or should it be a mix?


----------



## loxmyth (Jul 8, 2003)

First of all to Uriel and Argent, please welcome our new player, Seonaid!

Second, to Seonaid, thanks!  This is my first time DMing either Dungeons and Dragons or PBP for anyone but my little brother (who tends not to be too picky about plot or such ), so I'm always open to any suggestions.

The way I'm trying to run this game is open-ended; I find I get more attached to a character when I'm doing something besides just Killing Things (tm), so I try and mix it up so that there are social things to do as well as combat.  Of course, if you want more combat feel free to request it here and I'll try and work it in.

Also, thanks for giving me some ideas of your character's long-term goals!  I'll work it in as soon as I can.

As for your familiar, I think we can go for a mix.  If the familiar is close enough to give you the Alertness bonus, you can just play it as if it is an extension of your character (after all, that's exactly what it is).  If you send it off to scout or something, however, I'll run it.  How's that sound?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 8, 2003)

Welcome! it's god to get some new blood in this game. Don't be affraid of Forge and Froud... They're basicly harmless.


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 8, 2003)

Good deal. I think I'm going to add some stuff to my character background. I'll post it within a few hours. Thanks!


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 8, 2003)

Argent said:
			
		

> *Welcome! it's god to get some new blood in this game. Don't be affraid of Forge and Froud... They're basicly harmless. *




LOL, using "blood" and "don't be afraid" in the same post worries me. Just kidding.  As for F&F . . . I dunno, I'm kinda worried already.  But, it's good to be aboard. I look forward to it.


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 8, 2003)

I added some things to Miriah's bio in the Rogues Gallery, and I put in her normal spell list and normal gear. Would someone please check the spell list and make sure I don't have too many? I've never played a wizard, so I'm not sure I'm right. I have 3 0-levels (for being wizard 1), plus one in abjuration for specializing (which would be Resistance) and 1 1-level (again, for being wizard 1), plus one in abjuration (Protection from Evil). That gives me a total of 4 0-level and 2 1-level.


----------



## loxmyth (Jul 8, 2003)

Seonaid, I'm pretty sure you get a bonus 1st level spell for having a high INT, for 4 0-level and 3 1st-level.


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 8, 2003)

So the bonus spell means I can prepare another spell, not just use a prepared spell another time? Sorry about this. I feel dumb.


----------



## loxmyth (Jul 8, 2003)

From my understanding (ie, the way I've always played it), it means you get an extra spell slot to do whatever you like with.  Only your specialist slots have any restrictions: they are reserved solely for abjuration spells.


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 8, 2003)

Woohoo! Spell list updated. I think I'm set now.  Thanks.


----------



## loxmyth (Jul 8, 2003)

Okay, I've introduced your character, Seonaid.  I was going to wait until the morning in game, but figured it wouldn't hurt to get you started now.  You start in your room on campus.  Feel free to make up any details about your room; I was vague on purpose.

Of course as always, long out of character questions go here, short ones can go in the IC thread with appropriate tag.

Welcome and have fun!


----------



## loxmyth (Jul 10, 2003)

Alright guys, it looks like we'll have three more interested players.  Bruin has already posted an approved character to the rogue's gallery thread, and we've got Page and Badger hammering out character concepts!  Welcome them into the fold, if you will!

Seonaid, I went through your stats again and it looks like you've only spent 26 points on your stat buy.  You are entitled to 2 more points, if you wish.


----------



## Badger (Jul 10, 2003)

*Greetings...*

Well, after reading all the back OOC logs, and starting on the story thread as we speak, I'm really looking foward to getting started in the game.

I don't have my books here at work with me, so I won't be able to post the char until after 8pm EST tonight, although by then I should have everything mapped out and just need to fill in the blanks on the char sheet.

Thanks again for the shot to play...

Badger


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 10, 2003)

loxmyth said:
			
		

> *Alright guys, it looks like we'll have three more interested players.  Bruin has already posted an approved character to the rogue's gallery thread, and we've got Page and Badger hammering out character concepts!  Welcome them into the fold, if you will!
> 
> Seonaid, I went through your stats again and it looks like you've only spent 26 points on your stat buy.  You are entitled to 2 more points, if you wish. *




Welcome, all, and woohoo! I'll take them extra points!  Give me a bit, and I'll update it ASAP.


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 10, 2003)

Ok, I upped my dex. I don't have access to my stuff, so make sure I did it correctly.

Edit: apparently I don't have access to my politeness either. _Please_ make sure I did it correctly. _Thank you._


----------



## loxmyth (Jul 10, 2003)

Of course.  Unfortunately, it looks like you've spent too much points and have gone over by one, because a score of 15 is worth 8 points 

You can only add one point to your dex without lowering some other score.  Point buy goes as follows, in case you don't have access to it:



```
Score  Cost
9        1
10       2
11       3
12       4
13       5
14       6
15       8
16      10
17      12
18      14
```


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 10, 2003)

Ah . . . I don't, personally, have it, but someone told it to me. I got it. I'll fix it post haste. 

Edit: fixed! Thanks.


----------



## bruin (Jul 10, 2003)

Hello everyone.  This looks like a great game, glad to be a part of it.

Loxmyth, I was just wondering how you're going to work the rest of us in; will it be different for everyone, or are all the new characters just sleeping in the dorms like Seonaid's at this point?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 10, 2003)

bruin said:
			
		

> *Hello everyone.  This looks like a great game, glad to be a part of it.
> 
> Loxmyth, I was just wondering how you're going to work the rest of us in; will it be different for everyone, or are all the new characters just sleeping in the dorms like Seonaid's at this point? *



Moradin knows Forge could use the help!


----------



## Badger (Jul 11, 2003)

*Final Edit...*

All,

The hopefully final draft of Lantis is up, if someone wouldn't mind, could they double check my math for me? I found out I was way off on the starting skills for him, and dropped the extra ones. I think *crossing fingers* that everything else is okay.

Thanks in advance..

Badger


----------



## loxmyth (Jul 11, 2003)

*Badger:* Your numbers look good, as far as I can tell.

*Bruin:* I haven't yet decided how to work you and Badger in yet.  I'm not sure how long the current scene will contine, so I'm not sure if I should wait until the next in-game day, or weave you into the scene here.  Would you and Badger mind being roommates?  I'd like to establish some sort of relationship between the characters, if possible.


----------



## Badger (Jul 11, 2003)

*Work-ins...*

I have no problem with it, if Bruin doesn't. We can hammer something out either on list or off depending on what you'd like us to do, or if you'd like to do it for us.

Also, I since Spellcasting Prodigy was okay, I will add the phantom bonus in his bonus spells once I get home. I think it is only an additional 4th bonus spell if I am thinking right.

Badger


----------



## bruin (Jul 11, 2003)

I've got no problem with making them roomates, if his cleric can stomach a profligate bard.  

The problem that occurs to me is that, given the history you set up for this campaign, I'm not altogether sure how fond a elf would be of half-orcs, considering the fact that my character was growing up as the orcs were putting the torches to Silverwood.  It's more of a character problem than a personal one.  My character is pretty open-minded as far as elves go, so I'll leave it to you.

I'd be open to entering now or waiting, whatever's more convenient.


----------



## loxmyth (Jul 11, 2003)

The possibility of antagonism is why I asked if it would be possible.  I certainly don't have a problem with a little character friction, but when all is said and done, I don't want the game to turn into a massive player-vs-player bloodbath because what began as a little hostility has gotten out of control.  If you think it would really stretch the conception of your character to bunk together, that's fine too.


----------



## bruin (Jul 11, 2003)

To avoid the conflicts getting out of control, there should be at least someone in the party who's more tolerant of the half-orc and who can step in and cool things down if needed.  I'm perfectly happy to have my bard fill that role; he's got the right personality.  

I'll leave it up to Badger.  I was just picking up on what he was saying in the other thread about wanting to role-play in the context of intolerance.  I guess I wasn't sure if he meant that in terms of just the NPC's or the PC's as well.


----------



## Badger (Jul 11, 2003)

*PCs vs Race...*

While I know by default, all the PCs are supposed to mesh instantly, I don't mind there being a little roughness around the edges at first, although, most of it would have to originate from the opposer, as Lantis' nature is not an aggressive one.

Perhaps in his studies Aerandir was forced to take a theology lesson whim and from that came his first meeting with Lantis. From there the rest is history...

Sound too easy?


----------



## Badger (Jul 11, 2003)

*double post*

Sorry...


----------



## bruin (Jul 11, 2003)

That sounds fine Badger.  So we'll make them roomates.  Aery might feel uncomfortable being around Lantis sometimes due to some of his childhood memories, but I'll have that take place in his thoughts rather than in conversation, so no outward friction.  Good?


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 12, 2003)

If you want me to get up and wander around tonight, feel free to have me wake up again. I don't mind not doing anything, but if you'd rather I start participating right away , I will follow your lead.


----------



## loxmyth (Jul 15, 2003)

Well mostly I just wanted to get you started.  I know people can lose interest in a game when they've got to wait on it endlessly.

However, I want to finish up the stuff with Uriel and Argent and then I can bring everyone in the next day.  But if they don't post by Wednesday I'll find a way to work the rest of you in somehow.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 15, 2003)

Sorry. I hadn't posted to give you time to work the others in. I'mm post later today. at work now.


----------



## loxmyth (Jul 15, 2003)

That's fine, I should've been clearer with what I intended to do.


----------



## loxmyth (Jul 17, 2003)

Okay, I've pretty much finished off the first day, but I'll give Argent and Uriel a chance to get in the last word (if they want to say something to the captain, the guardsmen, each other, etc) and then I'll start a new thread for the next day, which will allow our three new players to get started.

Sound good?  Any questions, comments or requests?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 17, 2003)

Forge is going right to bed. Go ahead and post the next day.


----------



## loxmyth (Jul 22, 2003)

Okay, the next day starts here.

Now everyone has been introduced and can begin posting.  You can take this time to start a dialogue between one another (those of you in the same place, that is).  Several things to take care of:

1) I will be going on vacation from Saturday 26th to August 8th.  I'm not sure if I'll have any access to the web during this time, so I'll try to get it to a point where you'll all be together so that you can talk.  Just be warned that this game will probably not see any action for a while.

2) Forge and Froud have earned a flat 600 xp for the previous day.  Forge can use it to buy scrolls, and I'm thinking I'll let Froud also use xp to build gadgets that'll function somewhat similar to scrolls.  Maybe with a modified price because they'll be better than a one-shot.  What do you think?

3) Speaking of experience, is anyone thinking of multiclassing?

4) I've also always been kinda unhappy with the specialist rules for wizards and I've been thinking of modifying it so that they can spontaneously cast a spell that fits their school, maybe three times a day or something.  For example, an abjurer could cast a spell that protects her from all physical damage for one round.  This makes a specialist more than just a guy who has an extra spell slot.  Of course, this also means that wizards get a bit more flexibility and thus power.  What does everyone think of this?  It's just an idle thought right now, but I would try to hammer out something better if there's any interest.

Ok, that's all for now.


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 22, 2003)

loxmyth said:
			
		

> *3) Speaking of experience, is anyone thinking of multiclassing?
> 
> 4) I've also always been kinda unhappy with the specialist rules for wizards and I've been thinking of modifying it so that they can spontaneously cast a spell that fits their school, maybe three times a day or something.  For example, an abjurer could cast a spell that protects her from all physical damage for one round.  This makes a specialist more than just a guy who has an extra spell slot.  Of course, this also means that wizards get a bit more flexibility and thus power.  What does everyone think of this?  It's just an idle thought right now, but I would try to hammer out something better if there's any interest.*




Not thinking of multiclassing.

The spellcasting idea is interesting . . . I would not object, obviously, but it might be very powerful. How would you do it? As a cleric, with replacing a prepared spell with a school spell?

Edit because I'm an idiot.


----------



## loxmyth (Jul 25, 2003)

As posted elsewhere, I'll be on vacation for the next two weeks.  Feel free to interact and ad-lib until I return.

For the mechanic of specialization, I was thinking that you could prepare your specialist slot as either a general, less useful ability that could be used x number of times a day or as a spell.  But I am still thinking about it, because that may be unbalanced anyhow.

Sorry that I haven't moved the story ahead yet, but I've been quite busy with last minute preparations.


----------



## Seonaid (Jul 25, 2003)

I don't know the mechanics well enough to really propose a solution, but the specialist idea does seem a little strong. Perhaps it should be scaled by level? Perhaps the first-level (and maybe second and third as well) would not have the ability? I don't know. The specialist does gain some things in exchange for the restriction(s), and I never really found the banned schools idea that harmful. Eh, like I said, I don't have a firm grasp of the mechanics, so I am likely just spouting randomness.

Hope you have a lovely vacation!


----------



## loxmyth (Aug 11, 2003)

Hello!

As mentioned before, I'm back from vacation.  I did indeed intend to move the game forward a bit, but got sidetracked.  Good job on the interaction and improvisation you've done in my absence!

I will gather my thoughts and move the game forward tomorrow.


----------



## loxmyth (Sep 10, 2003)

Hi guys!

Sorry I haven't been as active as I've wanted to, but work's been a bit busy of late.  I intend to update the game later today, however.  Thanks for being patient.


----------



## Badger (Sep 26, 2003)

*Sorry for the silence...*

All,

Sorry for the prolonged absence from this side, but RL has managed to throw me a real humdinger here of late. I'm not gonna bore you all with the details, but the long and short of it was that I had to move out of my new apartment just after getting settled in, and then Isabel hit and things really got messy from her.

If the group doesn't mind, I'd like to keep trucking with you all, but if I've been gone too long, I understand that also.

Peace all...

Badger


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 28, 2003)

I don't have a problem with it. RL has been kicking my butt recently too. :-\ I haven't been posting as much as I'd like to have been. Hope all is now well, for everyone!


----------



## loxmyth (Nov 14, 2003)

Hi guys!

Seonaid, you're up!

Uriel, what do you think about letting Froud build gadgets in a similar manner to the way spells and scrolls work, but change the nomenclature so that spells are called "inventions" and scrolls/artifacts/etc are called "gadgets".

For instance, Froud could know _Ether bullet_ [_magic missile_], which would allow him to build a device that fires bullets of force that strike with unerring accuracy.  To construct a device, you'd have to pay some gold (with a pricing scheme similar to the one for scrolls).  To balance it out, we'd give it a number of charges (say 10), after which you'd have to replace some parts or whatever for additional gold cost.

What do you say?  Does this sound like a reasonable upgrade to your character?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 14, 2003)

loxmyth said:
			
		

> Uriel, what do you think about letting Froud build gadgets in a similar manner to the way spells and scrolls work, but change the nomenclature so that spells are called "inventions" and scrolls/artifacts/etc are called "gadgets".
> 
> Does this sound like a reasonable upgrade to your character?



The perfect class for Froud is the Artificer. It's one of the core classes from the Morningstar Campaign setting.


----------



## Seonaid (Nov 14, 2003)

Sorry for not responding. Two nights ago, I was going to do all of my posting, and I couldn't get online. Last night, we had no power in my area. I will try to get it done within the next few hours.


----------



## loxmyth (Nov 15, 2003)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Sorry for not responding. Two nights ago, I was going to do all of my posting, and I couldn't get online. Last night, we had no power in my area. I will try to get it done within the next few hours.




No worries, just wanted to make sure you were still around.

Argent, can you give me a quick run-down of the Artificer class?  I haven't seen any Morningstar stuff around at my FLGS (didn't even know it was out, to be honest) but I'm open to suggestions.  Of course, I'm still hoping Uriel will weigh in with what he thinks.


----------



## loxmyth (Jan 30, 2004)

I think this is a good time for another DM evaluation.  I've learned my lesson this time (I hope) and will try to ask more specific questions.
Please email me your response at loxmyth@hotmail.com.  All I ask is that you be honest.

1. What do you like about the game?  If I start retooling, what would you positively want me NOT to mess with?  Are you having fun?  If so, why?  If not, why not?

2. What do you think needs work?  In particular, how do you find the pacing, the NPCs and the adventures you've had thus far?

3. Any aspects of the setting/world/campaign that you think should be emphasized or de-emphasized?

4. What are your characters long term goals?  Is there anything you'd like to explore?

5. Any other comments?

Thanks!


----------



## Greegan (Jan 31, 2004)

Dang...this looks like a fun idea...not still going, eh? Very cool idea.

 Matt / Greegan




			
				loxmyth said:
			
		

> I think this is a good time for another DM evaluation.  I've learned my lesson this time (I hope) and will try to ask more specific questions.
> Please email me your response at loxmyth@hotmail.com.  All I ask is that you be honest.
> 
> 1. What do you like about the game?  If I start retooling, what would you positively want me NOT to mess with?  Are you having fun?  If so, why?  If not, why not?
> ...


----------



## loxmyth (Jan 31, 2004)

Greegan said:
			
		

> Dang...this looks like a fun idea...not still going, eh? Very cool idea.
> 
> Matt / Greegan




Actually, we are still going.  We're just at a breakpoint and I'm asking for feedback on how the game is progressing.  If you're interested in playing, pitch me a character concept and we'll see how we can work it in.


----------



## loxmyth (Feb 9, 2004)

It's been quiet here for a while; I'll repost the request for evaluation since I haven't received them all yet.



			
				loxmyth said:
			
		

> I think this is a good time for another DM evaluation.  I've learned my lesson this time (I hope) and will try to ask more specific questions.
> Please email me your response at loxmyth@hotmail.com.  All I ask is that you be honest.
> 
> 1. What do you like about the game?  If I start retooling, what would you positively want me NOT to mess with?  Are you having fun?  If so, why?  If not, why not?
> ...


----------



## Seonaid (Feb 9, 2004)

Did you get my email? I sent it a few days ago.


----------



## loxmyth (Feb 9, 2004)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Did you get my email? I sent it a few days ago.




After fixing my filters (stupid spam filters seem so arbitrary- lets all kind of x-rated ads through but always seem to swallow the mail I actually want!) yeah, I got your email


----------



## Uriel (Feb 13, 2004)

Just a heads up that I'll be at a game con from Sat morning until monday evening.


----------



## loxmyth (Feb 26, 2004)

Just an FYI:

I've been a swamped with work for the last little while, and I apologize that I haven't had a chance to update the game.  I'll post an update within the next two days, and hopefully posting tempo will increase after the weekend.


----------



## loxmyth (Mar 12, 2004)

Okay, I've taken some time to look over the evaluations and think about how I'll incorporate them into the game.  To that end, this is what I want to do:

- I'll be recruiting again to see if we can add some more players to the mix.
- I'll be picking up the pace of the game (honest this time )
- The original playstyle I was trying to get across was one where the players basically chose what they wanted to focus on in the game.  Essentially, your actions would dictate the plot.  Going forward, I'm going to try incorporating more of an obvious plot of some sort to give a better direction to the game.  You'll still be able to pursue your own goals, there will just be a (hopefully) more satisfying storyline.
- I'll be adding more to the background, histories, etc.  I'll post up more info on the world around you so that hopefully there's a stronger sense of the world.
- I will work out a Mechanist class so that Froud's abilities are more concretely defined.
- The possibility of events focused in and around the school.

Does anyone have any questions or comments on this?  As always, I'm open to suggestion.


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 13, 2004)

I don't remember what I said in my evaluation, but this sounds great. Fresh blood and a stronger plot are my favorites of the list. I kind of like the pace, though. If you meant the time between posts, that could be shortened, but the pace of the game itself is fine. And the time between posts isn't horrible either. Thanks!


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 13, 2004)

My only suggestion is to make Forge the King. I mean he really deserves that at least for putting up with Froud.


----------



## Cepter (Mar 14, 2004)

I'd be interested. Steampunk is quite entertaining stuff, unless it's scalding you actively.


----------



## Uriel (Mar 14, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> My only suggestion is to make Forge the King. I mean he really deserves that at least for putting up with Froud.




...


----------



## loxmyth (Mar 16, 2004)

Cepter said:
			
		

> I'd be interested. Steampunk is quite entertaining stuff, unless it's scalding you actively.




Great!  Pitch me a character concept and I'll see how we can fit you in.  The character creation rules I posted in the first post are still in effect.



			
				Seonaid said:
			
		

> If you meant the time between posts, that could be shortened,




Pretty much what I meant.  I'm aiming to update more often.  Fresh blood should help that, anyway.


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 16, 2004)

Just a short note--I've been pretty sick recently, so I haven't been able to post. A lot of time has been spent sleeping.  Hopefully I'll be able to post to all my campaigns IC and OOC tonight, but I can't guarantee anything.


----------



## ShortAssassin (Mar 16, 2004)

Edit: Whups!  Double post.


----------



## ShortAssassin (Mar 16, 2004)

loxmyth said:
			
		

> Okay, I've taken some time to look over the evaluations and think about how I'll incorporate them into the game. To that end, this is what I want to do:
> 
> - I'll be recruiting again to see if we can add some more players to the mix.



So is there any more room then?  I'd like to give 'er a go.  Steampunk is cool and I'm not really playing anything else atm.


----------



## Cepter (Mar 16, 2004)

Are you using 3.0 or 3.5? Just need to know before I get started.


----------



## loxmyth (Mar 16, 2004)

cepter said:
			
		

> Are you using 3.0 or 3.5? Just need to know before I get started.




3.0 pretty much, mostly because that was what was out when the game started and is the ruleset I own.  If there was something you wanted from 3.5, I'm sure we can work it in.



			
				ShortAssassin said:
			
		

> So is there any more room then? I'd like to give 'er a go. Steampunk is cool and I'm not really playing anything else atm.




Sure.  I'm aiming for at least 3 or so more people, so the more the merrier.


----------



## ShortAssassin (Mar 16, 2004)

All righty then.  Count me in!


----------



## Cepter (Mar 16, 2004)

Nope, just wanted to know. Actually makes my life easier, since I have a hard copy of 3.0 and only a .pdf of 3.5.

I'll at least get concept stuff up tonight, if not character info.


----------



## ShortAssassin (Mar 16, 2004)

Ok, I hadn't realized that this game has more or less spanned over a year real time.  Good dedication guys!

I'm a little confused as to who is still playing and what kind of mix the party is though.  Sounds like F&F are the stalwart veterns, but past that who is actually actively playing?  I just wanna make a character that will add to the mix, not duplicate anyone already in.

Thanks.


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 17, 2004)

Any more, it's Froud & Forge and Miriah, who is a female human wizard.

Good to see the interest! I'm excited about having new people, as I'm sure the others are.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 17, 2004)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Any more, it's Froud & Forge and Miriah, who is a female human wizard.
> 
> Good to see the interest! I'm excited about having new people, as I'm sure the others are.



Forge is a Dwarven enchantment specialist working his way into a fighter/mage.
Froud is a Gnome artificer (?)/ Pain in the Dwarfs ass 10th level

we need a rogue/fighter/clerical type.


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 17, 2004)

Heh, someone who can take and deliver smart blows would be useful. But then, I'm all for making whatever type of character feels good at the time, and not so much about "would I fit well in this party" characters . . .


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 17, 2004)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Heh, someone who can take and deliver smart blows would be useful. But then, I'm all for making whatever type of character feels good at the time, and not so much about "would I fit well in this party" characters . . .



Ha! She just likes being the tall one.


----------



## Cepter (Mar 17, 2004)

Okay, here's a basic concept, stats and all

Name: Dorian Veckt
Alignment: Neutral good
Class/level: Fighter/1
Race: Human
Height: 6'3"
Weight: 215 lbs
Age: 22
Hair: Red
Eyes: Green
HP: 11
BAB: +1

STR: 14 (+2)
CON: 13 (+1)
DEX: 13 (+1)
INT: 14 (+2)
WIS: 12 (+1)
CHA: 10 (0)

Saves:
Will: +1
Fortitiude: +3
Reflex: +1

Feats:
Skill focus (Craft/weaponsmith)
Weapon focus (Dwarven waraxe) (class bonus)
Skill focus (alchemy)(race bonus)

Skills:
Craft (weaponsmith) 4/+8
Knowledge (metalurgy) 2/+4
Alchemy 2/+6
Knowledge (enchantment) 2/+4
Craft (armourer) 4/+6

Major: Alchemical metalurgy
Thesis: "Stronger than Steel, Improving Metals by Introducing Magical/Alchemical Substances"

Equipment:
Dwarven waraxe
Warhammer
Masterwork weaponsmith tools
Scale armor
Artisans & explorers outfits
Backpack
Bedroll
4 days rations
2 waterskins
Bullseye lantern
2 pints oil
63 gold, 7 silver, for now.


----------



## ShortAssassin (Mar 17, 2004)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> Heh, someone who can take and deliver smart blows would be useful. But then, I'm all for making whatever type of character feels good at the time, and not so much about "would I fit well in this party" characters . . .



I just like to help round out a party if I can.

So there's a lack of Ftr/Rog/Clr types.  But from what I gather, this is a more RP and cerebral type of game.  I'm not sure what reason a Ftr would have for going to post secondary.

I'm leaning to Clr or Wiz at the moment anyway, I was just curious about the group dynamic.

*Turns thinking cap to "Character Ideas"*


----------



## ShortAssassin (Mar 17, 2004)

Ok, I'm gonna make a human conjurer.

Thesis: "Beyond steam and smoke: the use of extraplanar entities as a renewable resource".

Major: Planar Theories.

I'll start him tonight if I can, should be posted to the RG by tomorrow at some point. It's still 1st level, 28 point buy right?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 17, 2004)

ShortAssassin said:
			
		

> Ok, I'm gonna make a human conjurer.
> 
> Thesis: "Beyond steam and smoke: the use of extraplanar entities as a renewable resource".
> 
> ...



A cool concept to do with a conjurer is to have a set group od monsters to call and when you find new armor and weapons that they would be able to use. give them to them the next time they are summoned. that way they "upgrade" you might even go as far as to keep track of their exp erned so that it they raise in level.
Allk assuming the DM allows it.


----------



## loxmyth (Mar 17, 2004)

Glad to see there's some interest!  As was said, there are currently three active PCs: Forge the Dwarven Enchanter, Froud the Gnomish Mechanist and Miriah the Human Abjurer.

Cepter: Your character looks good from my quick browse through.  Yes, we are using maximum starting money so feel free to start buying your equipment.

ShortAssassin: Correct, you'll be starting at 1st level and we're using 28 point buy.  Character concept looks good as well.



			
				Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> A cool concept to do with a conjurer is to have a set group od monsters to call and when you find new armor and weapons that they would be able to use. give them to them the next time they are summoned. that way they "upgrade" you might even go as far as to keep track of their exp erned so that it they raise in level.
> Allk assuming the DM allows it.




I'm not so sure that tactic goes by the standard interpretation of the rules, I'll have to think about it.  I thought that any items the creature picked up while summoned stayed on the material plane when the summon expired and the creature was sent back wherever it came from?

Of course, I'm flexible, so if you really want to do this I'll think about it a bit and get back to you.  Also, we could also use the variant specialist rules in Unearthed Arcana or the variant summoning rules in the DMG, if you think that would fit your character better.


----------



## ShortAssassin (Mar 17, 2004)

loxmyth said:
			
		

> Of course, I'm flexible, so if you really want to do this I'll think about it a bit and get back to you. Also, we could also use the variant specialist rules in Unearthed Arcana or the variant summoning rules in the DMG, if you think that would fit your character better.



I'm unfamiliar with the UA variant.  What's the gist of it?


----------



## loxmyth (Mar 18, 2004)

ShortAssassin said:
			
		

> I'm unfamiliar with the UA variant.  What's the gist of it?




Basically, you can give up any or all of three features a specialist wizard normally gets access to different features.  The three things to give up are always access to a familiar, the wizard bonus feats and/or the specialists additional spells per day.

For example, the Conjurer can:
- give up a familiar to get Rapid Summoning (ex), which reduces summoning time from 1 full round to 1 standard action.

- Give up the feats to switch Scribe scroll to Augmented Summoning feat; at 5th level you add 2 to the DC to dispel your summoned creatures, and 4 at 15th; at 10th level, your summoned creatures gain an additional +2 to strength and constitution, this bonus increases to +4 at 20th level and are stackable with the bonuses from Augmented summoning.

- Give up additional spells per day to be able to spontaneously cast summon monster spells, similar to the way the Cleric can spontaneously cast cures.  The only difference is that you can only cast a lower level summon.  So if you give up a fourth level spot, you are only able to cast summon III or lower.

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 18, 2004)

That's a cool concept. I haven't seen UA yet except for the pictures.


----------



## ShortAssassin (Mar 18, 2004)

Huh.  That's food for thought.  My character is done stats wise,  I just have to come up with a background and stuff.  I'll try to get that done and posted today.  I'm not sure if I'll take the UA version or not.


----------



## ShortAssassin (Mar 18, 2004)

Ok, character's posted.  Still polishing the background but he's there mostly.


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 19, 2004)

Looks good to me. Welcome aboard.  Am I correct in understanding that your character isn't in the university?


----------



## ShortAssassin (Mar 19, 2004)

Well, I wrote it like he just got there.  Since I'm just starting I figured that would make the most sense.


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 19, 2004)

It's all good to me. I was just making sure I was reading you right.


----------



## Cepter (Mar 19, 2004)

I know I still need to post personality vand background, but it will have to wait until tommorow.


----------



## loxmyth (Mar 19, 2004)

Looks good ShortAssassin and Cepter.  Welcome to the game!  I'll introduce the two of you once Cepter gets up his background.

EDIT: Before I forget, academic advisors for the both of you.
Luckily, your characters will be advised by the same professor - Baracus Delamara!  Of course, you're more likely to deal with his assistant Alloyce Quizzard as he is always short with time.



			
				Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> That's a cool concept. I haven't seen UA yet except for the pictures.




Yup, I was particularly interested in it because I was looking for something other than the standard specialist system.  That being said, you and Seonaid are free to flip over to some variants, as you've used your spellcasting once or twice between the two of you.  Selecting the option that means losing your familiars would probably not happen, though.  Of course, if you can justify it, anything goes 

Details for Enchanter:
- give up the familiar for a 4th level cohort - at 6th level.

- Give up the feats to add Bluff, Diplomancy, Gather Information, Intimidate and Sensse Motive as class skills.  Also gains a +2 competence bonus on checks involving one of these skills every five levels.  Only applied once to each skill.

- Give up extra spells per day to cast an enchantment spell as if it were enhanced by Extend Spell metamagic.  This doesn't affect the spell level.  The character can do this 1 + 1 per 2 levels per day.


Details for Abjurer:
- give up familiar to grant herself resistance against a chosen energy type for 1 hr, once per day.  Resistance is equal to 5 + 1/2 level.

- Give up bonus feats to generate a protective field that adds INT bonus to AC and all saves, Once per day+ 1/5 levels.  Protects only from a single attack or spell and once activated lasts for a minute or until used up.

- Give up extra spells per day to cast _dispel magic_ spontaneously.  To do so, wizard must lose 4 levels of prepared spells.  eg, 2 level 2 spells or 4 level 1 spells.  At 11th level character can lose 7 levels to spontaneously cast _greater dispel magic_.


----------



## ShortAssassin (Mar 19, 2004)

So we all start with familiars then?  Or do I have to wait to go to the Familiars 101 class?


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 19, 2004)

I'm really interested in the _dispel_ one . . . that's kind of harsh for a first-level caster, though, don't you think? I'll look into it; are there any other details? I don't know anything about these variants (I don't have the book).


----------



## loxmyth (Mar 19, 2004)

ShortAssassin said:
			
		

> So we all start with familiars then?  Or do I have to wait to go to the Familiars 101 class?




If you want.  The training required to become a wizard means that you've learned the ritual to summon a familiar.  You don't necessarily have to start with one, you could summon it in play if for some reason you chose.



			
				Seonaid said:
			
		

> I'm really interested in the _dispel_ one . . . that's kind of harsh for a first-level caster, though, don't you think? I'll look into it; are there any other details? I don't know anything about these variants (I don't have the book).




I agree, it does seem pretty harsh.  On the other hand, _Dispel Magic_ is a 3rd level spell, and _Greater Dispel Magic_ is a 6th level one.  I'm on the fence on whether I should dial it back in some way.

Those are pretty much all the details, but I'll send you the text so that you can decide on your own.


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 19, 2004)

loxmyth said:
			
		

> Those are pretty much all the details, but I'll send you the text so that you can decide on your own.



Thanks; I got your email. I'll let you know.


----------



## ShortAssassin (Mar 20, 2004)

Ok, I'll start with a magpie then (ala raven familiar) named BP.


----------



## Cepter (Mar 20, 2004)

Character is reposted in the Rogue's Gallery thread, along with his personality and background. See you at school.


----------



## Imerak (Mar 20, 2004)

Are you still looking for players? If so, I'd be interested.


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 20, 2004)

Your character looks good, Cepter. 

ShortAssassin: A familiar named BP? The only thing that comes to mind is British Petroleum . . .


----------



## ShortAssassin (Mar 20, 2004)

Actually it stands for Bird Patrol.  When my brother and I were kids, we used to think that their white and dark blue plumage made them look like little police cars.  So, they were dubbed with the name that we still use now.


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 21, 2004)

Hehee, that's pretty cute.


----------



## loxmyth (Mar 22, 2004)

Imerak said:
			
		

> Are you still looking for players? If so, I'd be interested.




Hi Imerak,

Yup, still accepting characters.  Post your concept and I'll see how to fit it in!


----------



## Cepter (Mar 22, 2004)

So, when can us new folks start?


----------



## loxmyth (Mar 23, 2004)

I'll do up a post to introduce the new characters tonight.


----------



## ShortAssassin (Mar 23, 2004)

FYI, I'm being sent out of town so I'll be gone from Friday the 26th to Friday the 2nd.  I'll play catch up on the 3rd.


----------



## loxmyth (Mar 23, 2004)

Okay, my connection has been quite flaky the last little while and swallowed my last post.  So if Cepter and ShortAssassin wish to start posting, please do.  Note that you both start in the Hatted Badger pub where Froud and Forge are.


----------



## Seonaid (Mar 24, 2004)

Heheheh, Miriah's getting some more adventure . . . though not of the type she'd expected.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 24, 2004)

OK Newbies! Front and center!

I just posted for Forge and he is speaking to Buri. I'm assuming that Dorian is sitting at the same table. Welcome to a fun game that keeps going like the energiser bunny (in dwarven plate). LOL


----------



## Imerak (Mar 25, 2004)

Hmmm...I was thinking of playing a bard who is obstensibly studying the outer planes, but whose real goal is to party and have a good time.    I'll try to get caught up on the posts in this thread, although I'm a bit busy at the moment.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 25, 2004)

Oh! I like that Idea!


----------



## loxmyth (May 17, 2004)

Uriel said:
			
		

> OoC:Er...is Argent gone from this one?




Good question, I'll email him.  I seem to remember him saying that he'd be unable to post for a while a month or so ago, but it can't hurt to make sure, can it?


----------



## Seonaid (May 29, 2004)

I found out I'll be on a business trip until June 7th, and I most likely will not have internet access. Sorry for the problem!  Please auto me and I'll try to get on the 7th.


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 7, 2004)

Part of the reason why I haven't been on as much as I was earlier is that I've been having a lot of difficulties recently. Nothing too horrible, but a lot of different stresses pulling me all different directions. Something else came up this past week, so I haven't been able to get online and probably won't be able to for a while. However, I think now things at work are settling down, so I should be able to get on after work most days. However, _that_ won't start until Monday at the earliest. I can't promise anything, but I'll try to get caught up with this and back into things. Please pass this along to anyone who might need it. Thanks, and I'm really sorry. I'm kind of tempted to drop out of all of my games, so if you feel it's come to that, please do. Thanks and sorry again.


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 9, 2004)

Is this still open?  I'd like to join if it is.  I'm not sure what "classes" are still available (I haven't seen the rogues gallery) but I'm game for anything and I wouldn't mind playing a Psion if anything is cool.  (Would that be the original Psionic Handbook or the new Expanded Psionics?)  He'd be studying something like Metaphysics or something like that.

anyway, the school idea sounds like it would be fun.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Sep 9, 2004)

I'd also possibly be up for this, depending how many slots you have open and all that.  How about an gnomish student of metanatural studies, sort of like aspiring Dr. Pendrake (or whatever his name) from the Iron Kingdoms setting.  But one in training.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 9, 2004)

If it is still open, then I'd be game as well.


----------



## Ashy (Sep 14, 2004)

*Note: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=100808*


----------



## Ashy (Sep 18, 2004)

I'm back!


----------



## Seonaid (Sep 23, 2004)

Okay, this obviously isn't working. I don't know what to do about it, but I need to drop the campaign.  I don't know if/when I'll be able to come back, so feel free to kill Miriah if necessary. I'd love to return some time, but I can't promise anything and I hate stringing you along as I have been.


----------

